# كل شي عن اعطال الكهرباء



## ابوعلوه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

نسبة لاهمية الكهرباء في مجالنا تجدون في هذه الملف المرفق كل شي يتعلق باعطال الكهرباء وصيانتها وارجو ان تجدوا فيها مايساعد علي الكشف علي الاعطال في الاجهزة الطبية 
ويتبع


----------



## mass_2hard (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_شكرا أخى على المرفق لاكن مش عارف أفتحة_


----------



## الشخيبي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

mass_2hard قال:


> _شكرا أخى على المرفق لاكن مش عارف أفتحة_


*
غير اسم الملف إلى اللغة الإنجليزية وستتمكن من فتحه إن شاء الله...

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب أخي أبو علوه*


----------



## محمدفياض (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## ahmadba (19 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووا


----------



## hesham samra (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيـــــــــك


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو


----------



## askndr (23 أكتوبر 2012)

:75::75:جزاك الله خيرا​:20:


----------



## shbili (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عيسى هادي (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

